# Keep or replace copper water supply line for new dishwasher?



## tmittelstaedt (Nov 7, 2018)

Keep it! Copper water pipe can last hundreds of years.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Depends on the condition of the line and if you can get the dishwasher out without cutting it.

My house was built in '73. When the dishwasher was installed, they connected it using a 1/2-inch copper line all the way through and no shut-off valves under the sink. It was obvious the dishwasher was put in before the cabinets were installed as there was no way to disconnect it short of cutting the pipe or sweating apart the connections.

When I replaced the dishwasher, I cut the pipe going to the dishwasher, installed shut off valves with the hot water being a dual outlet valve and a braided stainless steel dishwasher water supply line. The dishwasher has been in for over 10 years and I have never had an issue with.


----------

